# How do I block down a leaning tree?



## ForTheArborist (Oct 10, 2009)

I get trees that are leaning, and I need to block them down piece by piece to keep them from hitting structures below. It's ridiculously difficult to manage a position, and keep a saw that is big enough on the trunk in proper position to cut.

What method do you guys have to handle the angled trunks?


Thanks ahead of time for advice.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 10, 2009)

I refer you back to my post on your help me tie a BASIC knot post. You just proved me correct;


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 10, 2009)

Not saying one way or the other how to answer For The Action's question, to get that straight. 

But when my Dad had a Urban Tree Service, it was because he/we had some cool saws for the day, in a time when there were very few chainsaws. and being asked to do the work. 

We never put an add in the paper, never advertised period. But along about dark:30 the phone would ring with someone asking if my Dad would take a look at a tree that needs to be taken out and hauled way. 

There were no books, no other tree-services to ask advice, but everything got put on the ground one way or another. 

If For The Action's question is legitimate, this day in time he is going about getting the information the wrong way, getting some hands on with an established service might be a better plan?

For The Action, any pictures of the tree and surroundings?


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 10, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> They see some hack with no training or experience come out to their house fall off their ladder and land on their poulan wild thing.



Were you spying on me? LOL


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 10, 2009)

All he needs is a ladour, that will get him everywhere he needs to be!


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 10, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> All he needs is a ladour, that will get him everywhere he needs to be!



put on you'r belt, tie some twine to it, tie a stick to one end throw it in the tree. Get a ladder and start climbing. Don't forget your hatchet! At least you will make the news when you die. "idiot hangs himself with belt form tree"


----------



## Gologit (Oct 10, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> This guy needs a mentor.
> 
> 
> Where's Plasmech when you need him!



:hmm3grin2orange:Naaaaahhh...Plasmech still needs the green rubbed off...all he knows is what he's learned here. That ain't enough.

Why don't _you_ mentor this rookie. We'll all watch. And we'll start a betting pool on how long it takes you to strangle him.


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 10, 2009)

Three sections so it travels well and can do the low work, but gets you to 60': http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CB8Q8wIwBA#ps-sellers

Just hook your left hand through the ladour around the trunk, one hand the cut and ride it out, simple, cheap and effective!


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 10, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Three sections so it travels well and can do the low work, but gets you to 60': http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CB8Q8wIwBA#ps-sellers
> 
> Just hook your left hand through the ladour around the trunk, one hand the cut and ride it out, simple, cheap and effective!



You have to have some big OO to climb 60ft on a ladder!! How would you move that around?


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 10, 2009)

To move that Matt all you need to do is extend it all the way out, then cut off the largest branch you can reach.
It will move plenty!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 11, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I refer you back to my post on your help me tie a BASIC knot post. You just proved me correct;



So you make the occasional assumptions about people, or is it fanatically make assumptions? That's perfectly OK, right?  Suuuuuure 

How do you manage to get that thing up a rope anyway? Why don't you substitute your cookies and candies expenses for a membership to 24 Hour Fitness? You might not be here on the forum so much thinking you can actually judge what is right and wrong about all the little fuzzy posters when you could be up to some serious business. Isn't that how you make yourself useful to OTHER people? Fat chance in hell that you answer this one. :taped:

Aaaaaah, who am I to say what is any good for anyone, ay? Just have another cold one, heh, heh, heeeeeeeh, and press those little buttons in front of the big, bright computer screen.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 11, 2009)

As far as blocking down the leaning trunks, I found the trick and used it today. It's cutting deep angles from the left and right of the tree, and the blocks of it just teeter off. 

 Yaaaay, I cutted wood. Now I can tell anyone else how to run their businesses. :spam:


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 11, 2009)

Arrogance won't get you far in any business............


----------



## Gologit (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Arrogance won't get you far in any business............



Actually, arrogance will take you a long ways...just not in the direction you ought to be going. And sometimes, after the arrogance goes away, you have trouble finding your way back.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 11, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> This guy needs a mentor.
> 
> 
> Where's Plasmech when you need him!



good one tree co tom trees:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RRSsawshop (Oct 11, 2009)

By the looks of the post we got another STIHLTHEDEERE on here!!


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Oct 11, 2009)

*When's this gonna end?*



RRSsawshop said:


> By the looks of the post we got another STIHLTHEDEERE on here!!



Found an old post by STIHLTHEDEERE:
_"I may check back from time to time,you just never know what me screen name will be next time! Lol lets see, that would be,the forth time around for me,lol."_

It couldn't be that he's back ... COULD IT? 
How much neg rep does is take? :help:


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 11, 2009)

Great... another stinkin' "genius"...

Gary


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Arrogance won't get you far in any business............



Arrogance? Geeze.

I'll tell you something. I have an investor that helps me out with finances and works with me quite a bit just to stay fit. He's a health fanatic, and he is as old as my lazy grand parents. 

This guy is the type of person that would rather all the nations have to throw all of the armies, air forces, and navies away to live in harmony. I on the other hand see right through this guy, and tell him that there is no way to live in any kind of harmony with out those regiments, and they need to be the best in the world. He doesn't believe this, but as the saying goes, every kind of people earns their food to put on their table, but you also have to fight to keep it there. Read any history book or crime report to know that. People will scam what's yours from you in all the different ways even if it's just your peace of mind or respect from other people if you're not protecting it. Nothing new.

Most often my family that has shown excellence in business etc has always had one problem, ignorant people not taught anything more than to noodle around in other people's affairs like they some how know everything, but the brain that "sees in black and white" can see plainly they don't know anything. Assumptions are not knowable, but that BS is believeable.

I can see just by a short stint here this week, that people will go around blabbing about anyone they can because it feels good to say, not because it's true. Ignorant people don't care if it's true or not. If this kind of thing is what keeps me from getting information or access to anything else, I'm going to pull their hooks out, and I'm going to set some hooks in. That is the order of things. If I'm the eagle here, then it's because I chose to earn it, and the people that grew me up chose to make me that way.

Arogance? No, fighting back to keep what is mine.

Want some more, nags? I have some more. :lifter:


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 11, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> :notrolls2::notrolls2::notrolls2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are we having fun with this clown? The mods should Just ban him.... Hes not doing any good.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 12, 2009)

Wa, you babes.

Try responding to the OP instead of dispensing BS about me, coop hens. 

GTFU


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 12, 2009)

#### it..


----------



## ddhlakebound (Oct 12, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> I'll tell you something. I have an investor



Well, at least we figured out how you afforded your spikes...



> People will scam what's yours from you in all the different ways even if it's just your peace of mind or respect from other people if you're not protecting it. Nothing new.



Just passin that scammin Action right on down the line eh? Kinda like you being a "tree guy". 



> Most often my family that has shown excellence in business etc has always had one problem, ignorant people not taught anything more than to noodle around in other people's affairs like they some how know everything, but the brain that "sees in black and white" can see plainly they don't know anything. Assumptions are not knowable, but that BS is believeable.



Ignorant people seems to be a big problem in your family...Get yourself sterilized, break the chain now. 



> I can see just by a short stint here this week, that people will go around blabbing about anyone they can because it feels good to say, not because it's true. Ignorant people don't care if it's true or not. If this kind of thing is what keeps me from getting information or access to anything else, I'm going to pull their hooks out, and I'm going to set some hooks in. That is the order of things. If I'm the eagle here, then it's because I chose to earn it, and the people that grew me up chose to make me that way.



You're not worth blabbing about, but when you start threads highlighting your total lack of brains in a dangerous profession, you should expect exactly what you got. 



> Arogance? No, fighting back to keep what is mine.



You can stay as dumb as you want for as long as you want, and none of us will really care. You go ahead, keep what's yours.....You gotta stick with what you're good at, right?

Oh, still waiting for a few things.....

1. You to address all these " false guesstimates about my methods and intentions "

2. I doubt I'll ever be satisfied, but I'd really love to see the guy who can't hold the rope with one hand, and slide a blakes with the other show me the Bells of Creation....ya, ya, I know.....another case of your mouth writing checks that your ass can't cash. 

3. All about the descalings.....(are you a fisherman now too?)


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 12, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Well, at least we figured out how you afforded your spikes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to read this dog manure. When you can show me how an adult acts, I'll pay attention to your mental blunderings. Otherwise all I can do is remember you're just a drunken kid in a man suit that needs a little physical alteration. I'm serious. You're crazy. You either fell on your head, were hit in the head by a swinging branch, or you're some alcoholic/pothead burnout. Maybe it's all three, but something is seriously missing in what ever it is that makes you see what you see. 

The big baby act is really not the way to go with me, and I meeean really not the way to with me. :bringit: 

:arg:

GTFU!: Grow The... Up!


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 12, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> good one tree co tom trees:hmm3grin2orange:



Why are you people obsessed with me? I'm not even involved in this post.


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 12, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Arrogance? Geeze.
> 
> I'll tell you something. I have an investor that helps me out with finances and works with me quite a bit just to stay fit. He's a health fanatic, and he is as old as my lazy grand parents.
> 
> ...



Be careful of this investor, if backing you is any indication of his financial acumen, his advice is worth less then your contributions to this site. Furthermore, anyone that invests in a tree service is bat#### crazy or incapable of making sound financial decisions. He likely calls himself an investor in the same way that you call yourself the owner of a tree service. Do not blame others for what they see in your posts. Whether you intend to or not, you come off as an entitled teenager scared that he will be exposed as a fraud.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 12, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> Be careful of this investor, if backing you is any indication of his financial acumen, his advice is worth less then your contributions to this site. Furthermore, anyone that invests in a tree service is bat#### crazy or incapable of making sound financial decisions. He likely calls himself an investor in the same way that you call yourself the owner of a tree service. Do not blame others for what they see in your posts. Whether you intend to or not, you come off as an entitled teenager scared that he will be exposed as a fraud.



Written straight from your rear end. Great notions though. Yeah, if I were a DF secluded in the woods or the desert. 

Get real, fellas. You're impolite and incoherent. If you few AHs can't understand what is wrong with that, don't comment on my threads at least. 

I'm busying myself applying to adult conversations when and where ever(_except when I'm trying to cut through your yellow tape in places with it's own series of lames like this_), and you f.ers are coming to me like drunk ol' drop out grandpas trying to rival a grade schooler. Really professional, and I petrified in admiration because..... because you got some thin level of comprehension there.  You few are really out there. Waaaaaaaay out there. 

Look, what does the first post on this thread say? Now try to imagine how I expect the thread to follow from there. Oh, wait. Imagine the consecutive posts coherently forming a grown up kind of forum thread. :jawdrop:
That's hard to imagine for some of the most unchecked jerks in the country, isn't it?

C====8


----------

